# What happened to my plant?



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought a grass looking like plant last week and now it's all almost gone. (I'm not sure about latin name, but closest looking one I found is Cyperus helferi). After about 4 days it looks like it was shredded to pieces and individual leaves are floating on the top. Does not look like they are melting. It almost looks that they have been ripped off or chewed off. I have cherry barbs, danios, couple of tetras, bristlenose pleco and one red tail shark. I have only couple of very small snails. Just wondering if fish or snails did that and anybody else experienced something similiar. Rest of the plants I have look ok. I tried to watch for fish going for it, but I did not really see anything other than regular fish behaviour around plants. Thanx


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

it probably wasn't an aquatic plant many grassy or reedy plants are marginal and dont survive in aquariums very long 
where did you get it from


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I bought it from king ed pets


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there any chance of getting a photo of the plant?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Lack of light, co2, or fertilizers would certainly cause the plant to wither away as well, lots of variables, what type of setup do you have?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 20G tank with coralife 6700K/65W that I keep on timer for 8 hours. I dose PPS classic 2 ml macro and 2ml micro before lights go on. (I confirmed dosing with Tim from aquaflora) I'm also adding little bit of excel (about 1ml a day) My nitrates are around 15 and I'm also adding equilibrium and alkaline buffer with water change. My other plants like bolbitis, sunset hygro even Limnophila aquatica (it wasn't doing good couple of months ago) are doing great. No co2 for now.

EDGE: at this time, there is no point to take a photo, there is almost nothing left of the plant


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm, seems like you were indeed able to handle it.

Odd one. 

Wish we knew the exact plant you had, sometimes due to stress and new environment they will rot or melt away but sometimes come back, just like crypts... not sure about the hairstuff you have


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is the plant, I found it! Blyxa japonica.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I am guessing the barbs ate it, I could be wrong though!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

little rascals barbs, oh well i hope they at least enjoyed it cause I didn't for too long


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i've had that melt on me the odd time, not exactly sure what causes it, it's been known to die off then come back, but the way you describe yours... yours aint coming back


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I still have the some stems/roots, so I'll keep them planted and see what happens.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

blyxa are easily damaged during planting which causes a lot of the lower eaves to float off. Higher pH (above 6.5) can also caused blyxa to lose the leaves which is through out the plant. CO2 is not necessary for this plant.


----------

